

Type Safety and RNGs - Taek
https://medium.com/@octskyward/type-safety-and-rngs-40e3ec71ab3a

======
pavel_lishin
I tried out the faulty javascript code, and found even more fun:

    
    
        var a = new Array();
        var b;
        a[b++] = 1;
        a       // === []
        b       // === NaN
        a[NaN]  // === 1

